# Finally a shot for decent snow Tuesday Night



## Masskier (Dec 25, 2011)

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...TV&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## psyflyer (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice, lets hope it pans out.

It snowed all day here at Burke and we picked up three inches throughout the day.


----------



## Magog Fishy (Dec 25, 2011)

This is looking like it might be real interesting for N. VT (& perhaps N. NH/ME), if it stays mainly snow -- could be 15"-20" for N. VT.  Would be a great (& much needed) Christmas and New Year's present! Bring it on!


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 26, 2011)

Magog Fishy said:


> This is looking like it might be real interesting for N. VT (& perhaps N. NH/ME), if it stays mainly snow -- could be 15"-20" for N. VT.  Would be a great (& much needed) Christmas and New Year's present! Bring it on!



Crap, today's forecast looks like r**n in VT all the way to Canada. I'm leaving today for a few days skiing at Jay and Burke. I'm hoping they stay all snow Tues night / Weds but that's not the forecast as of today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Crap, today's forecast looks like r**n in VT all the way to Canada. I'm leaving today for a few days skiing at Jay and Burke. I'm hoping they stay all snow Tues night / Weds but that's not the forecast as of today.


Josh from mad river blog saying mostly r*** on tuesday with few inches of snow and after new years winter will arrival for New England


----------



## watchoutbelow (Dec 26, 2011)

Rain rain rain, going to wash away. Boo.


----------



## Magog Fishy (Dec 26, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Crap, today's forecast looks like r**n in VT all the way to Canada. I'm leaving today for a few days skiing at Jay and Burke. I'm hoping they stay all snow Tues night / Weds but that's not the forecast as of today.



Mattie Noyes is saying maybe 9" for Jay on the backside -- about 3:20 in the video link below. The beginning of the storm looks like it is going to suck, but at least it will be a cold translucent snow which should help minimize damage -- hopefully the mix starts early, which could be good for base building. 

http://www.necn.com/pages/video?PID=kWGxDyPd2sLQ1Ar4W2O63Fi8GXcuLPga


----------



## John W (Dec 27, 2011)

GORE and Whiteface are talking about Serious snow totals.....  Any word on this and if so what are we looking at.......  Dr Chill, Dr Jeff????  Anyone??? any updates>?


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 27, 2011)

John W said:


> GORE and Whiteface are talking about Serious snow totals.....  Any word on this and if so what are we looking at.......  Dr Chill, Dr Jeff????  Anyone??? any updates>?



Gore and Whiteface are talking out of their asses!


----------



## k123 (Dec 27, 2011)

Its pretty far out but there could be storm coming next week Tuesday into Wednesday.  Pray to the snow gods 

From not so accurate accuweather: http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/killington-vt/05751/daily-weather-forecast/2186765?day=8


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2011)

It's snowing right now in VT. with a few inches already on the ground. Heard talk of a possible 6"-8" out of this before it ends. Let's hope so.

edit: NWS is forecasting 3"-7" with snow showers lasting till late tonight.

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 AM EST THURSDAY...
...WIND CHILL ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING
TO 7 AM EST THURSDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 AM EST THURSDAY.

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON CONTINUES THE WIND
CHILL ADVISORY...FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 AM EST THURSDAY.

* LOCATIONS...NORTHERN ADIRONDACK MOUNTAINS...PARTS OF CENTRAL AND
  NORTHERN GREEN MOUNTAINS OF VERMONT.

* HAZARD TYPES...BITTERLY COLD WIND CHILLS AND ACCUMULATING SNOW SHOWERS.

* ACCUMULATIONS...3 TO 7 INCHES BY LATE TONIGHT.

* WIND CHILL READINGS...15 TO 25 DEGREES BELOW ZERO.


----------



## noski (Dec 28, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> It's snowing right now in VT. with a few inches already on the ground. Heard talk of a possible 6"-8" out of this before it ends. Let's hope so.
> 
> edit: NWS is forecasting 3"-7" with snow showers lasting till late tonight.
> 
> ...



MRV is certainly on track for the 7" having passed the 3" mark a while ago.....


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds like it's going to get a little nippy for a few days in them thar hills after tomorrow. I was going to go up tomorrow for a few days but think I'll hold off to Wednesday. Still cold wed. but sounds like thurs-fri will have more moderate temps.


----------

